# Convert CWK File to DOC file



## baking (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi -
I recieved a cwk file from a classmate and i need to be able to open it in doc.
any ideas??
Thanks much,
Beth ann


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

..."open it in doc.." ?

Can you explain, do you want to open it in Microsoft Word?

I don't know of a program called "doc"..


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Rather than cutting at another new member (having a bad day, Kiwi?), .cwk files, originally from ClarisWorks, sometimes also come from AppleWorks users. Alas, all that I have found indicates that you will need a Macintosh (or at least some type of Apple) running that software to read the .cwk file. Perhaps you can later save it as a .pdf file or just cut and paste into MS Word for your .doc file.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Sorry, wasn't meant to be "cutting", I was "confused".

Not used to Apple software I guess.


----------



## baking (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi to all -
Thanks for the thought on the pdf file - didn't even occur to me. Hey and the reply on the doc - I should have been more clear - wanted to take a .cwk file (Appleworks) and convert to a .doc file (Microsoft word).
Thanks again and Happy Holidays!!

I'll try the pdf route ....

Beth Ann


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ah well, Kiwi, thanks for the clarification. Personally, I don't care much for Apple software, not because it is bad, but because of cross-platform hassles like these. May as well go with the monster "Micro"soft (what irony!) despite the buggy stuff they tend to turn out.
And good luck, Beth Ann!


----------

